# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Ειναι μονοδρομος η μου φενεται...?ολο αυτο που ζουμε ?ειμαστε νομιμοι ναρκομανεις και

## Confused889

Περιμενουμε το τελος?περιμενουμε να δουμε τον ηλιο παλι..περιμενουμε να εχουμε κοντα μας ανθρωπους και στην ουσια χανουμε τους εαυτους μας καθημερινα..καθε μερα νιωθω να φευγει ενα κομματακι της ψυχης μου ..καθε μερα περναει η ζωη μπροστα απο τα ματια μου χωρις να το Θέλω. Καθε μερα ανοιγω ενα κουτι και βλεπω αυτα τα διαφορου σχηματος "μελοθανατων" βραβεία..κανεις απο μας δεν κατουρισε σε πηγαδι για να βαζει μεσα του ολα αυτα..ελπιζω να βρεθουμε σε ενα ομορφο μερος ολοι μας με γέλια με γαληνη με ερωτα κ οχι φουρτουνα και γραφεια πολιτελειας η δωματια με συσπαζωμενα κρεβατια.ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΞΥΠΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΘΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΝΗΧΤΑ.

----------


## Confused889

Κανεις δεν απανταει σε κατι τετοιο...

----------


## elis

Εγω ειμαι ουκασ λογικα δε θα επρεπε να εχω καμια εξαρτηση παπαρια ολα μαστουρεσ ειναι ο καφεσ τα τσιγαρα αλκοολ γυναικεσ παιδια ο παοκ τα συμπληρωματα η γυμναστικη ο στρατοσ ολα μαστουρεσ δικιο εχουν τα πρεζακια αυτα και κοιτα να συνελθεισ

----------

